# Magne-traction



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, I'm new to this forum just wondering if anyone would recommend Magne-traction for me.

I'm an intermediate snowboarder who enjoys 90% speed + 10% Jumps on the East Coast. I have never done any back country and don't plan on doing any. The snow conditions in my area are usually machined groomed or ice. I was looking at the rossignol One Mag specifically because of the magne traction. Right now I ride a Dynastar Treetop 156 Wood Core ( I don't think this company makes snowboards anymore )

Unfortunately the only company that I can demo in my area is Burton. I would be interested in something like the T6 as well.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

MTX sounds perfect for you. You'll love it on those icy days, or hardpack.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i find mtx too grippy, personal opinion maybe? maybe i should just try it semi-detuned? i find it really easy to catch an edge. i want to try burtons pressure distribution edges they seem perfect to me..1mm out at the bindings


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Magnetraction is great, and I don't find it too grippy at all, there were actually some icy blacks that I was going down, and even with the MTX, I couldn't hold an edge well


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a saying for people that complain about MTX being too grippy or turning too much. I'll hold my tongue so as not to offend anyone. If it really is an issue for anyone, a mild detuning should solve the "problem."


----------



## BeanTWNSC3 (Nov 22, 2008)

At first it is extremely grippy and after a day of riding I fell in love with it. After a -2 bevel I will never turn back again. I don't even want to ride my alibi because of the effect magne-traction has had on me...haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I got a GNU MTX this year and LOVE it!!! I've had my MTX out in powder, ice, hard pack, steeps, trees...
it's like a good beer, it just goes with everything. 
I was concerned at first because its a guy board, and thus a little wider and longer then my Nitro, but after a day riding I was so comfortable on it. Def a big fan of MTX!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, I'm going to go for it!
I'm going to pick up my board tomorrow.


----------

